# اللهجة الخليجية: من عذره



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت

من عذره اللي تولع فيك من عذره


----------



## Mahaodeh

لست متأكدة تماما، ولكنني أظن أنه يقصد أن الذي يتولع به له عذر
أحيانا نحتاج إلى سياق أكثر من بضع كلمات، بضع أبيات قد تكون مفيدة


----------



## makala

من عذره اللي تولع فيك من عذره

زود على الحسن مصيونة ونشمية


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسنا، هذا يؤكد ما ظننته: الشاعر يقول أن من تولع بها له عذر، فهي فوق حسنها ذات شرف وشهامة


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------

